# Massanutten - 4th of July Fireworks?



## Anne5 (Jun 14, 2009)

We will be at Massanutten over 4th of July.  Does anyone know if you can see fireworks from Summit units?  We will be in #471 upper.  Or where would the closest fireworks be?  Thanks for your help!


----------



## nimrod (Jun 14, 2009)

I believe this year's fireworks take place on Thursday, July 2.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Jun 15, 2009)

Why would the resort have fireworks on Thursday July 2 when people check in specifically for the 4th of July?  I would call the resort.
I just looked at their site, and yes, the summer Fest is on 7/2.  How dumb is that.  I was planning on going next year for the 4th of July.  Now I am pissed!


----------



## janej (Jun 15, 2009)

I also will be checking in on July 3.  I just noticed that the fireworks is going to be on July 2nd this morning when I read the Summit owner's newsletter.  I had the question last year when I made the reservation.  But nobody at the resort knows the date.  I think I got it figured out now by looking at the history dates.  I think it is always the Thursday night before July 4th.  I think they avoid the weekend checking in/out period to get the maximum participation.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Jun 15, 2009)

So next year, 7/2 is on a Friday.  Do you think they would have it on 7/1?  Man, I am sooo annoyed.


----------



## janej (Jun 15, 2009)

Ann-Marie said:


> So next year, 7/2 is on a Friday.  Do you think they would have it on 7/1?  Man, I am sooo annoyed.



Yes.  I would bet on that based on past history.


----------



## Holly (Jun 15, 2009)

Great....I check in next summer on 7/2....that really sucks.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Jun 15, 2009)

Since I own at this resort, I have always picked July 4th week because it is very popular.  So I figured next year I would save my week and go to Summer Fest.  I might just forget it, and bank my week and go elsewhere.


----------



## NTHC (Jun 21, 2009)

The July 4th event has always been in the middle of the week.  Never on a check in/check out day.

As a permanent resident though I can tell you that the influx of traffic on the weekends due to check ins would make it impossible for anyone to get around on the resort during this type of event.   Even with the extra lanes on Resort Dr. I am sitting in traffic backed up to enter the resort at check in times now that summer is in full force.

JMHO,

Cindy


----------



## Ann-Marie (Jun 21, 2009)

NTHC said:


> The July 4th event has always been in the middle of the week.  Never on a check in/check out day.
> 
> As a permanent resident though I can tell you that the influx of traffic on the weekends due to check ins would make it impossible for anyone to get around on the resort during this type of event.   Even with the extra lanes on Resort Dr. I am sitting in traffic backed up to enter the resort at check in times now that summer is in full force.
> 
> ...



So next year I am to assume that if I have check in on 7/2 and 7/4 is on a Sunday, then it will be the week before as well?  What happens if 7/4 is on a Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday or Thursday?  Do they then have it on 7/4?


----------



## NTHC (Jun 28, 2009)

I can't answer that for sure Anne Marie because we are typically at the lake over the July 4th Holiday.  I don't recall that it has ever actually been on a weekend though.

I can ask around and see if I can get you some additional information.

Thanks,
Cindy


----------



## janej (Jul 2, 2009)

Going to Massanutten tomorrow.  Now that we missed the Fireworks at the resort, is there another place nearby to watch fireworks tomorrow night?


----------



## Miss Marty (Jul 2, 2009)

*Harrisonburg Virginia - 4th of July Parade and Fireworks*

_janej_

*Downtown Harrisonburg - Sat July 4*

Parade begins at *5pm* & travels from the City Municipal building, North 
on Main Street to the Rockingham County Administrative office building.

Grand Fireworks Finale - At dark, 
from the roof of One Court Square.


----------



## Anne5 (Jul 3, 2009)

Thank you!
Happy 4th!


----------



## bccash63 (Jul 26, 2009)

I just checked Massanuttan website and next yrs fireworks are on July 2nd, 2010


----------



## Holly (Jul 26, 2009)

That is good news, we won't miss it!  Thank you.


----------

